# Err... Will this DIY CO2 reactor work???



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

heres the set up:

*EDIT*
________________

This setup is nolonger valid, i changed to a power head setup (scroll down for pics and vid)










and heres an actual pics:

My DIY cO2 generator








My DIY reactor








The tank









Im kind of new to the planted aquaria... In fact this is my first planted tank (I have another 60 gal for my oscar and paku, and 75 gal hosting chiclids)

So can any one tell me if this setup will work???

And btw im using 2 hang on power filters:

Aquatech 20-40 (the one the reactor is feeding CO2 into
pengin 100 ( I mainly bought it for the bio wheel):mrgreen:

Thank you for your help:mrgreen: :heh:


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Also i plan to add more plants soon... any suggestions for hardy lowlight plants? (im at about .7 watts per gallon)


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

The filter-feeding of CO2 works better w/ canister type filters than w/ HOB types. HOBs also tend to drive off CO2 w/ excessive surface agitation, especially if the water level in the tank gets a little low.

If I were you, I'd put a high quality diffuser under the output of the HOB filter. This will help drive the bubbles down, giving them more time in the water to dissolve.

Your 'reactor' looks as though it could easily be adapted to a power head. All you would have to do is add more rock & a little pad/sponge/screen to the top, then stuff the inlet of a power head into it. Feed the CO2 into the bottom. The rock, pad etc. help make little bubbles out of bigger ones & the PH chops those up further.

Looks like you have some Anubias, chain sword and Cabomba (I could be wrong on all 3)... Java ferns, Cryptocorynes (Wendtiis at least), Amazon swords, Vals, Bacopa carolina - among others, are all decent low light plants.

More suggestions can be found @ http://www.aquariumplants.com/


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Believe it or not but you really dont have enough light to need CO2 injection, granted its not going to hurt you in the least but it wont be necessary unless you increase your lighting to 1.75wpg from Compact Flourecents. Setting that aside because its not wrong to add CO2 to a low light tank, your reactor may dissolve some CO2, but it wont be the most efficent method. Also your biowheel filter (designed for maximum gas exchange) may degass the majority of any CO2 you are able to dissolve. You might want to consider a glass diffusor, there are many sold on E-bay, aquatic magic has some nice ones, but there are many out there. You could also use Tom Barr's venturi reactor design since I think you said you have a powerhead in there. There are so many very efficient methods of dissolving CO2 out there but I think there are bigger issues here at the moment, mainly the filter. 

as far as low light plant suggestions, you are going to be pretty limited with only 0.7wpg but it can be done with many mosses, and possibly even anubias or ferns. My best suggestion for you woudl be to add some light, shoot for 1.5wpg, if you can afford it go for a CFL fixture but Normal output florecents work too... just try to keep the color temperature of the bulbs you use between 5000K and 10,000K for best plant growth. 

I hope this helps some


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Squawkbert said:


> The filter-feeding of CO2 works better w/ canister type filters than w/ HOB types. HOBs also tend to drive off CO2 w/ excessive surface agitation, especially if the water level in the tank gets a little low.
> 
> If I were you, I'd put a high quality diffuser under the output of the HOB filter. This will help drive the bubbles down, giving them more time in the water to dissolve.
> 
> ...


I just switched my reactor... I bought a mini power head, and attached the hose directly to it, heres a pic:









will this work better?


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Heres a video, sorry for bad quality..


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

I think it works pretty well, almost 100% of the CO2 bubbles dissolve before hitting the surface

and as for lighting, i plan on getting compact bulbs pretty soon

planning to make it at least 2.0-2.5 wpg


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Coconutboy said:


> I think it works pretty well, almost 100% of the CO2 bubbles dissolve before hitting the surface
> 
> and as for lighting, i plan on getting compact bulbs pretty soon
> 
> planning to make it at least 2.0-2.5 wpg


looks like you have a much more efficient means of injecting your CO2, watch for leaks as your new setup possibly creating a bit of a vacum in your CO2 line, if there is a leak you will be injecting more than CO2, not that its a huge problem but it can reduce overall efficiency. Soapy water on your CO2 line and Connections(outside of the aquarium obviously) while the system is under pressure(not a vacum) will show any leaks by foaming up with bubbles.

sounds like your plan will work out pretty well, you may want to invest in a Drop Checker, to measure your CO2 levels, its about the most accurate/affordable way to do this to date. For the money I'd really recommend the Red Sea CO2 indicator usually goes for $7-8 online excluding shipping, LFS like to sell them for $20+ which is outragous. There are many others out there and even DIY options but $8 is pretty hard to beat. Anyway use a 4degree KH solution for the drop checker NOT AQUARIUM WATER like the instructions say, this will ensure accuracy, for more details about this check out this thread.

I hope your planning to use a regular fertilizer regimine once you upgrade your lighting, including Nitrate, Phosphate, Potassium, Iron and Trace Elements. Higher light and CO2 will drive the plants metabolism up creating a much higher demand on nutrients so we have to fertilize to keep up and promote the healthiest growth from all our plants. Nutrient Deficiencies will cause poor plant growth and even worse, algae blooms. Better off to avoid these problems at all costs because an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, if ya know what I'm sayin.

Good Luck feel free to ask any other questions you have APC is a great place to learn. 
By the way I forgot to mention earlier, welcome to the hobby and APC


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if you just have the co2 bottle going straight to the powerhead, you should add a separator bottle between the powerhead and your co2 bottle. this will ensure the powerhead doesn't draw up and inject your yeast mix into your tank.

view this thread for the details and some photos: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts/14453-diy-co2-guide-with-pictures-and.html


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Can any body point me twords better lighting fixtures for my 20 gall tank?

specific dimensions are: 16"x24"


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Coconutboy said:


> Can any body point me twords better lighting fixtures for my 20 gall tank? specific dimensions are: 16"x24"


Tall tank, but a 2x55 watt AHsupply.com kit will probably do it. You'll be more than happy with that.

-John N.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

freydo said:


> if you just have the co2 bottle going straight to the powerhead, you should add a separator bottle between the powerhead and your co2 bottle. this will ensure the powerhead doesn't draw up and inject your yeast mix into your tank.
> 
> view this thread for the details and some photos: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts/14453-diy-co2-guide-with-pictures-and.html


excellent point freydo


----------

